# Ss 3 blade tohatsu 50 prop on Heron 16?



## hcft (Dec 10, 2015)

id suggest the SCB3 10.5 diameter and a 15 pitch!


----------



## jesseflyangler (Mar 13, 2017)

Erin at Ankona/ Saltmarsh recommended the Powertech NREB 3 blade 10.5 x14 on my Heron 16 with the Tohatsu 50. This is a good all rounder prop. Gets out of the hole a little quicker than the stock prop and will give you a bit more top end. I bought mine from nettle props online for 100 bucks less than Powertech sells it for.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Thanks guys!


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

jesseflyangler said:


> Erin at Ankona/ Saltmarsh recommended the Powertech NREB 3 blade 10.5 x14 on my Heron 16 with the Tohatsu 50. This is a good all rounder prop. Gets out of the hole a little quicker than the stock prop and will give you a bit more top end. I bought mine from nettle props online for 100 bucks less than Powertech sells it for.


Is it a 10 3/8 diameter or a 10 1/2? I can't find that in 10 1/2


----------



## jesseflyangler (Mar 13, 2017)

Sorry for the confusion. Yes, the prop diameter was 10 3/8 inches.


----------

